# COLLECTING NOT SELLING



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 6, 2017)

RUNNING OUT OF ROOM so I came up whit this cray ass idea how many bike,s can I fit in a room whit out theme hitting together.so i tuner the bar,s all one way and took off the pedals.  the room is only 12 by 10 and right now it has 30 bike,s in it. I am going to put 40 in it. will we will see I don,t want to fuc%$#@^&* up the pant.  right now it look,s good


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 6, 2017)

What's the magic number when you say that's just the right amount?!


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 6, 2017)

Does someone here have a OCD problem?  :0


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 6, 2017)

Whats that Cali logo Hidden not Ridden?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 6, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> What's the magic number when you say that's just the right amount?!



right now I am coming up on 70 bike,s only half of what you see hear I am going to go for 100 bike,s thin maybe just maybe I will be done


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 6, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Whats that Cali logo Hidden not Ridden?



ya but some day when I go to sell all these bike,s you guy,s will be glad I hid all of them & they are all safe from the bicycle butcher,s for the next generation


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 6, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> ya but some day when I go to sell all these bike,s you guy,s will be glad I hid all of them & they are all on the west cost now



I'd prefer them on the East Coast.  Keep me posted when a  green Roadmaster decides to fly the coup.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 6, 2017)

One day a white van is going to pull up and for a fleeting moment you'll think you've won the Publisher's Clearing House Sweepstakes, until they say Mr. Handle Bar? We're from the show Hoarders


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 6, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> I'd prefer them on the East Coast.  Keep me posted when a  green Roadmaster decides to fly the coup.



yes sur


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 6, 2017)

Your savings account ---I`m like you I like to see my money...-------Cowboy


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 6, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> I'd prefer them on the East Coast.  Keep me posted when a  green Roadmaster decides to fly the coup.



I new I was going to get in trouble for saying that  :eek:


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 6, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> One day a white van is going to pull up and for a fleeting moment you'll think you've won the Publisher's Clearing House Sweepstakes, until they say Mr. Handle Bar? We're from the show Hoarders



or a big white van that says antique archaeology :eek: noooooo not those guy,s  LO LO LO


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 6, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Your savings account ---I`m like you I like to see my money...-------Cowboy



THAT RIGHT


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 6, 2017)

HBH, what year are the green and blue Monarks? 3rd and 4th from the wall? Killer bikes!

Chad


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 6, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> HBH, what year are the green and blue Monarks? 3rd and 4th from the wall? Killer bikes!
> 
> Chad



41,s


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 6, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> RUNNING OUT OF ROOM so I came up whit this cray ass idea how many bike,s can I fit in a room whit out theme hitting together.so i tuner the bar,s all one way and took off the pedals.  the room is only 12 by 10 and right now it has 30 bike,s in it. I am going to put 40 in it. will we will see I don,t want to fuc%$#@^&* up the pant.  right now it look,s good  View attachment 656262 View attachment 656263 View attachment 656264 View attachment 656265
> 
> View attachment 656266
> 
> View attachment 656267




Not a bad idea especially in winter when you are not riding them. Good way to maximize the space you have.


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 6, 2017)

Wow! I have new goals! My wife is going to kill me!


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 6, 2017)

Or in the summer when it's 120...


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 6, 2017)

I think the ceiling offers some untapped storage potential as well....


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 6, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> I think the ceiling offers some untapped storage potential as well....



Bob is right. There is a lot of untapped potential in those ceilings. IF your ceiling are 12 feet high you are good for another 30-40 bikes to hang


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 6, 2017)

The ceiling is just an upside down floor! Don't let gravity stand in the way of your bicycle collecting!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2017)

My thoughts exactly!
Those bikes look like they're packed like sardines never to see the light of day for quite some time.
I say, keep the pedals on, and keep those tires inflated.
You never know when you're going to want to ride the green one.
If I have to move twenty bikes and reassemble it just to take it for a ride, I can pretty much guarantee, I'll be grabbing the one closest to the door with its handlebars  already set and good to go.
But that's just me. Lol!
In stead of, in the attic, can't get at it!
Ride it, don't hide it!


bikeyard said:


> Whats that Cali logo Hidden not Ridden?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 6, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Or in the summer when it's 120...



ya that,s more like it


----------



## vincev (Aug 6, 2017)

Hope you dont get the urge to ride one.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 6, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Bob is right. There is a lot of untapped potential in those ceilings. IF your ceiling are 12 feet high you are good for another 30-40 bikes to hang



ya you guy,s are right but the fan in the way. I am going to build a two level storage space in my living room when I tile my house  lot more room out there and the ceilings are higher I have been looking at it for awhile I think I can get 50 bike,s on one row on top and 50 on the bottom and sell have more room


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 6, 2017)

vincev said:


> Hope you dont get the urge to ride one.



they come out pretty easily with  on petals


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 6, 2017)

Is there a chapter of 'Bicycles Anonymous' out there...........


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 6, 2017)

I like the way you tuck them in at bedtime with blankets.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 6, 2017)

I didn't picture you as a Hello Kitty guy, but it keeps the dust off the bikes when you're not using it!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 6, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> I didn't picture you as a Hello Kitty guy, but it keeps the dust off the bikes when you're not using it!



I collect blankets too the hello kitty one is very rare like the blue bird of blankets


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2017)

You going to ride the green/green Schwinn Panther this week?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 7, 2017)

mrg said:


> You going to ride the green/green Schwinn Panther this week?



maybe


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 7, 2017)

HBH, I am so jealous. That is awesome! I was just thinking the other day, "when I get to 10 bikes, will I be happy?" Me thinks not after seeing this.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 7, 2017)

Roadkill said:


> HBH, I am so jealous. That is awesome! I was just thinking the other day, "when I get to 10 bikes, will I be happy?" Me thinks not after seeing this.
> Ride on
> Sean



don,t be jealous   just buy more bike,s I had 10 bike,s not so long ago. I just keep buying


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 7, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Bob is right. There is a lot of untapped potential in those ceilings. IF your ceiling are 12 feet high you are good for another 30-40 bikes to hang



SKY HOOKS !!!! -- I was thinking the same thing myself....-------Cowboy


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 7, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> don,t be jealous   just buy more bike,s I had 10 bike,s not so long ago. I just keep buying



I am. Only been in the hobby for a year and a half, and I've made it to 5! It's so much fun! You've got quite a few that I am drooling over for sure. Haha. If you ever start selling, I'll send you a list. 
Sean


----------



## the2finger (Aug 7, 2017)

You"re obviously not married


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 7, 2017)

I see doubles on the green roadmaster I need one since I lost that green 5 star superb to you on the bay


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 7, 2017)

Roadkill said:


> I am. Only been in the hobby for a year and a half, and I've made it to 5! It's so much fun! You've got quite a few that I am drooling over for sure. Haha. If you ever start selling, I'll send you a list.
> Sean



keep up the hunt in a year or two you will be rolling  remember pick up the good stuff AND DON,T BUY JUNK and keep having fun   and never ever sell the good one,s


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 7, 2017)

the2finger said:


> You"re obviously not married



you know I am not married  see you sunday I hope


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

And I thought we were bad...You need help


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 7, 2017)

Bajaway said:


> I see doubles on the green roadmaster I need one since I lost that green 5 star superb to you on the bay



man you really want a green roadmaster bad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you been after one for some time now


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> And I thought we were bad...You need help



I was ok till I fond this web site & met you guy,s  :eek::eek::eek:   thank,s a lot now I am all messed up


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 7, 2017)

Tell me about it I just hit my 1 year mark and I'm a little over 6k in


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 7, 2017)

Bajaway said:


> Tell me about it I just hit my 1 year mark and I'm a little over 6k in



man I can,t even tell you what I got in to it  :eek::eek::eek:  I know but I atn,t saying   it,s a lot


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 7, 2017)

Oh I know how much take my 6k and add a 0 to it


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 8, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> you know I am not married  see you sunday I hope



U R going to need another living room.


----------



## Brian R. (Aug 8, 2017)

I agree with the others that you have a problem with your hoarding... No wood rimmed toc bikes!! You've only just gotten started. Think outside the balloon.


----------



## the2finger (Aug 8, 2017)

I'VE been to the Hoarders, impressive dose not even come close to describing his collection. Glad you're riding more


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2017)

Bajaway said:


> Tell me about it I just hit my 1 year mark and I'm a little over 6k in




That buys half a bike in some places! You can have 100 $1k bikes or 10 $10k bikes. My goal in collecting is not a number but what makes me happy. V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 8, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> That buys half a bike in some places! You can have 100 $1k bikes or 10 $10k bikes. My goal in collecting is not a number but what makes me happy. V/r Shawn



THAT RIGHT


----------



## tech549 (Aug 8, 2017)

yep what I see is a lot of sick people hear on the cabe but you can get help just go to the lounge have a drink and  unload!!!


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 8, 2017)

Luckily for me 1k bikes are making me happy


----------



## kreika (Aug 8, 2017)

Awesome collection! Your handle has the word "Hoarder" in it. You definitely have to live up to it. 
Hope your house is well built that's a lot of steel on those floor joists. I had an idea. Why hang from the roof but just build a platform above the existing collection for 2X the bikes. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 8, 2017)

kreika said:


> Awesome collection! Your handle has the word "Hoarder" in it. You definitely have to live up to it.
> Hope your house is well built that's a lot of steel on those floor joists. I had an idea. Why hang from the roof but just build a platform above the existing collection for 2X the bikes. Keep up the good work.



that,s exactly what I am going to do


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 14, 2017)

Cover these bikes in cement and then start another row on top.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 18, 2019)

any cool bikes out there for sell


----------

